# UCI license?



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

Does anyone know the standard for getting a UCI license?
I have contacted USAC, but not heard back from them. 

I was cat. 2 in CO (ACA). And have since moved to OR (OBRA). 

Thanks.


----------



## nelson_fisher (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks like you can apply for a UCI license online:

http://www.usacycling.org/news/user/story.php?id=579

Or you can print a form and mail it in. 

If you have an OBRA license, USA Cycling generally respects your category. I'm pretty sure that also applies to ACA categories.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

No such thing as a UCI license.
You apply for an International license on USA Cycling.You will have to send a copy of your birth cert.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm..

Usa Cycling membership guide refers to International License (UCI).

Copy of Passport or Birth Cert required


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

I think the confusion just lies in the terminology. Everyone refers to the International License that you get from USA Cycling as a "UCI license" because it allows you to race UCI-sanctioned races. What The Mayor meant was the UCI does not issue racer licenses, only pro team licenses. The riders still need to be licensed by their country's federation. The term "UCI license" kind of implies that the UCI issued it, but that is not the case.

Getting an International License is easy. Just log into your USA Cycling account and then click "Purchase/Renew License". The forth option down is "International Rider". Easy as that. There's no qualification procedure. You can buy one regardless of your category.


----------



## Bruh (Apr 2, 2021)

the mayor said:


> No such thing as a UCI license.
> You apply for an International license on USA Cycling.You will have to send a copy of your birth cert.


Where do you send the citizenship proof to?


----------

